# have you heard of these breeders?



## ilovelasun (Oct 30, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of bird patch kennels (Birdpatch Indiana Standard Poodle Dog Breeder Central IN Silver Black Blue Brown Standard Poodle Breeder IN Blue Standard Poodle Breeders) or Whisper Ridge Poodles (Whisper Ridge - Home)

Looking to get some reviews or if just to find out if anyone has any info they could pass along to me....I really want a brown female, but I am finding it hard to locate one, but I am also interested in silvers and blacks and maybe a red...Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am looking for the spring/summer timeframe!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I looked at Birdpatch but they look as if they are ONLY breeding Blacks. So, if you want a Brown then you need to look elsewhere. There are some great people here that have Browns so I would contact them & see who their breeder was. I know that a rich Brown is hard to keep, plenty fade out so if color is the important factor then make sure you have a true Brown.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Where's their testing page? Am I just not seeing it or is there none done?

I'm much more impressed with the Whisper Ridge breeder


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also am much more impressed with the Whisper Ridge breeder. I see the health testing, success in the ring. What impressed me most is when they discuss their breeding stock they state their flaws as well as their good points. No dog is perfect and a good breeder can acknowledge and work toward a better puppy since they know their own dog's flaws. I also like they have an animal hospital. These people really love their dogs. When I see that many puppy pictures that is a good sign. I also like that they do agility and hunt with their dog Woodie. Also looks like they feed at least some raw as the puppies are going after a pheasant wing. Where did you hear about this breeder ilovelasun?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

If you're looking for a brown contact Christine Nethery of Boxwood, she has an occasional brown litter and they're very impressive dogs!


----------

